# PPMG+ TTF / ProShot - Gamekeeper John



## Maniac (May 28, 2021)

My PPMG+ TTF arrived yesterday... only one week from the UK to Maine, USA. Been cutting cans and taking out furry vermin and pests with my PPMG+ OTT for the past month and I had to try the TTF design after watching that English kid "Gamekeeper John" on YouTube. Through the fork shooting is what I grew up with in the early 80's. For newbies, John Webb, the kid (Gamekeeper John), designed this model and its predecessors and has won trophies and regularly hunts game in the UK with one. You can find him on Youtube. He Knows his stuff! 
WOW! The kid is right... damn... banded it up, marked the dimple in the band with ink as he suggested, took a few shots to zero with my 1/2" steel, and BOOM! Right on target at 10 meters! I had left a cut can top hanging in my catch box, was hitting it over and over last night. Set up a new can this am, shredded it right quick. Ayuh, this is one sweet little small game weapon. Gonna put the OTT model away for a bit, enjoy the improved accuracy of the TTF version. The dimple on the fork makes a difference, easier (for me anyhow), to be consistent in my draw and focus.
Sure, the Proshot catapults are pricey, but well worth it. Remember, when it comes to guns, cars, whiskey and yes, slingshots, one gets what one pays for. Ever experience pride of ownership? I consider this the Colt Python of Slingshots. No, it won't kill game any deader than my tree forks, but this PPMG+ is just a joy to hold and shoot. Heirloom level quality once you put some fork hits in the metal to make it "Yours". 
Polished aluminum, fits the hand like a glove, ergonomically designed and with the Theraband gold hunting bands and big steel or lead, this has some serious power for rabbits, squirrels, raccoon, partridges, pidgeon, etc.
I ordered extra bands this time as the pouches are top quality soft leather and will last for several rebandings. Also got a nice Proshot Catapult cold weather hat for this winter. That bald spot back there feels the draft more now than in years past.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Ooooooohhhhh. That’s. Nice


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Cool slingshot - looks like you are enjoying it.


----------



## Maniac (May 28, 2021)

Note the difference in grips... both are current manufactured PPMG+'s, but aside from the obvious TTF and OTT limb designs, there is a noticeable difference in grip. The TTF has a higher arch and deeper finger grooves, grip end has more of a pronounced angle, rounded off, etc. The TTF (right and bottom in the photos), fits my hand better than the OTT model. Definitely an improvement if one appreciates positive ergonomics.
Yes, that's a fresh fork hit from this morning, 1/2" steel... got excited, missed a destructive varmint in the backyard. Yes, he got away... they don't often stick around like a soda can waiting for me to shoot again.

PS; Got him, he came back in the afternoon.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Nice slingshot!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Have been 'eyeing' the PPMG for quite a while. 

Nice little write-up


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Excellent slingshots!


----------

